# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Nëse zgjedhjet parlamentare do të mbaheshin sot për cilën parti do të votonit?

## Edvin83

Nëse zgjedhjet parlamentare do të mbaheshin sot në Shqipëri, për cilën parti do të votonit?

*Vetëm për ata që votojnë në Republikën e Shqipërisë në qershor 2013!* *Ju lutem respektoni këtë kërkesë! Ju rikujtoj se është vetëm për zgjedhjet në Shqipëri, prandaj ata që votojnë në Kosovë, Maqedoni apo dikund tjetër, vetëm do ta nxirrnin rezultatin të shtrembëruar*

Votimi është i hapur, dhe emrat mund të shihen. Por kjo nuk përbën shkeljë të votimit të fshehtë, pasi shumica e personave në këtë forum janë me nofka, e jo me identitetin e tyre të vërtetë. Në mënyrë që të nxjerrim një rezultat të saktë, ju lutem që të votojnë vetëm ata që kanë të drejtë të votojnë në Republikën e Shqipërisë.

----------


## EuroStar1

AK do votoj nese do mbaheshin sot zgjedhjet  :perqeshje: 

Edvin a e pe emisionin me Shalsin te top channel  :ngerdheshje:  Jam kutioz ta di se si do ta justifikoje ate shprehje

----------


## Lexuesi_

po pres doctorin 2401 se per ke po voton ai t'i ndihmoj ati  :ngerdheshje: ?

----------


## mario_kingu

AK-PS mbase edhe topi 
ne qeshor do jem ne shqiperi

----------


## 2043

> po pres doctorin 2401 se per ke po voton ai t'i ndihmoj ati ?


Une ngado qe te vije puna PD do votoj. Kushedi ndonjehere mund te votoj edhe PS , por duhet qe ajo te ndaje te kaluaren kriminale te  saj me partine komuniste e me partine e punes e atehere pse jo mundet ta votoja.

----------


## Edvin83

PS po ben llogarite qe te beje aleance me LSI. Sic duket po merr mend nga zgjedhjet e 2009-es. Kjo eshte nje gje e mire per AK-ne, pasi do te marre votat e te pakenaqurve te PD dhe PS.





> 30 Shtator 2012 - 07:15 | Shqiperi 		
> 
> Aleanca PS-LSI, Fino dhe Vasili: Vendosin forumet
> TIRANE- Mundësia e një koalicioni PS-LSI nuk përjashtohet as nga deputeti socialist, Bashkim Fino dhe as nga nënkryetari i LSI-së, Petrit Vasili, të cilët lanë dje të hapur mundësinë e një aleance të tillë. 
> 
> LSI është pjesë e një marrëveshjeje politike, e cila e ka zbatuar me korrektesë dhe do ta përmbushë përsëri me korrektesë. Në momentet parazgjedhore do të ndodhë një vlerësim i gjithçkaje që ka ndodhur, të funksionit, të rezultateve të prodhuara, performacën politike, perceptimit dhe ndjesive që anëtarësia ka. Forumet dhe anëtarësia e LSI-së do të vendosë mbi strategjinë elektorale të ardhshme të zgjedhjeve të vitit 2013, - deklaroi Vasili në një prononcim të dhënë për Albanian Screen. 
> 
> Edhe sekretari socialist për pushtetin vendor, Bashkim Fino, konfirmoi se Partia Socaliste ka nisur lëvizjet për zgjerimin e koaliconit opozitar. Në qoftë se çdo forcë politike, që ka si qëllim final rrëzimin e kësaj qeverie dhe që bashkohet pak a shumë në programet tona, ne jemi të hapur për ta zgjeruar koalicionin dhe nuk mund ti mbyllim derën asnjë force politike që kërkon të rreshtohet në grupimin tonë për zgjedhjet e ardhshme 2013", - deklaroi Fino për AS. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Edvin83

Siç shihen rezultatet deri tani, dy partitë e mëdha do të ndëshkohen nga votuesit shqiptarë. Gjërat mund të ndryshojnë, por nuk mendoj se PD e PS do të bëjnë mrekulli këto 9 muajt e mbetur para zgjedhjeve.

----------


## 2043

> PS po ben llogarite qe te beje aleance me LSI. Sic duket po merr mend nga zgjedhjet e 2009-es. Kjo eshte nje gje e mire per AK-ne, pasi do te marre votat e te pakenaqurve te PD dhe PS.


Jam kurioz per dritan Priftin, do votoje PS apo LSI ?

----------


## Edvin83

Shqiptarët janë lodhur me PD e PS që e kanë kthyer Shqipërinë në fushëbetejën e tyre, dhe nuk e kanë problem edhe ta djegin sa herë të duan vetëm për interesat e tyre personale e jo kombëtare. Plus që ndjenjat kombëtare janë rritur këto vitet e fundit. Deri para ca vjetësh, të merrnin për të çmendur nëse diskutoje ribashkimin me Kosovën, apo atdhedashurinë. Sot këto çeshtje diskutohen hapur dhe pothuajse çdo ditë. Prandaj mendoj se AK do të jetë minimumi forca e tretë nga këto zgjedhje, ndoshta edhe e dyta nëse nxjerr një program më të mirë gjatë këtyre muajve. 
Por të fitojë e vetme më duket e vështirë, vetëm nëse kthehen të gjithë 1 milionë shqiptarët që jetojnë jashtë, e të votojnë për AK. Prandaj ka shumë mundësi të kemi një aleancë AK-FRD për qeveri në 2013 nëse edhe FRD del mirë.

----------


## 2043

> Shqiptarët janë lodhur me PD e PS që e kanë kthyer Shqipërinë në fushëbetejën e tyre, dhe nuk e kanë problem edhe ta djegin sa herë të duan vetëm për interesat e tyre personale e jo kombëtare. Plus që ndjenjat kombëtare janë rritur këto vitet e fundit. Deri para ca vjetësh, të merrnin për të çmendur nëse diskutoje ribashkimin me Kosovën, apo atdhedashurinë. Sot këto çeshtje diskutohen hapur dhe pothuajse çdo ditë. *Prandaj mendoj se AK do të jetë minimumi forca e tretë nga këto zgjedhje, ndoshta edhe e dyta nëse nxjerr një program më të mirë gjatë këtyre muajve. 
> Por të fitojë e vetme më duket e vështirë, vetëm nëse kthehen të gjithë 1 milionë shqiptarët që jetojnë jashtë, e të votojnë për AK. Prandaj ka shumë mundësi të kemi një aleancë AK-FRD për qeveri në 2013 nëse edhe FRD del mirë.*


hahahahhahahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahah  hahahhahahaahh
Fantazi ekstreme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> hahahahhahahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahah  hahahhahahaahh
> Fantazi ekstreme


Duke parë rezultatet e PD-PS nëpër sondazhe, dhe ato që thonë këto dy parti, them se fitorja e PD-PS është fantazi ekstreme. Vetëm nëse të dyja bëjnë ndonjë pakt për manipulim zgjedhjesh.

----------


## 2043

> Duke parë rezultatet e PD-PS nëpër sondazhe, dhe ato që thonë këto dy parti, them se fitorja e PD-PS është fantazi ekstreme. Vetëm nëse të dyja bëjnë ndonjë pakt për manipulim zgjedhjesh.


Do jete i lumtur niku nese hyn i vetem ne parlament se bamiri nuk ka shanse fare. 
Kaq eshte fitorja maximale qe ai pret. Mos u beni kaq euforike.

----------


## Edvin83

> Do jete i lumtur niku nese hyn i vetem ne parlament se bamiri nuk ka shanse fare. 
> Kaq eshte fitorja maximale qe ai pret. Mos u beni kaq euforike.


Ky ishte sondazhi më i afërt e më me shumë pjesëmarrës deri tani:




> PS 31.52% (3,312 vota)
> 
> 
> AK 24.27% (2,550 vota)
> 
> 
> PD 18.9% (1,986 vota)
> 
> 
> ...


Edhe sikur të jetë ndikuar sondazhi e të kenë votuar një person nga 2-3 kompjutera, prapë më shumë se 50% kufi gabimi nuk mund të kesh. Kështu që AK prapë merr 12% edhe sikur ai sondazh të ketë qenë shumë i shtrembëruar. Gjë që do të thotë më shumë se një deputet o 2043.

----------


## Lexuesi_

PD-ja do te fitoj patjeter por me bindje edhe ma te thell do te fitonte nese Sala do te largohej nga skena politike, keshtu do te marr edhe votat e socialistave   :perqeshje: 
Per te miren e Berishes e pata ma shumë jo per timen.
doctor a e kam mirë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bes-s

Sali Berisha dhe vetem Sali Berisha

----------


## Edvin83

Ku janë gjithë ata socialistë e demokratë në këtë forum  :buzeqeshje: . Ja pra që nuk jeni aq shumë sa mendoni.

----------


## Edvin83

Ja se si dy partitë e mëdha, zihen se kush vjedh më mirë....





> Rama do pushtet, të vjedhë me lezet
> Panorama
> Politikee Hënë, Tetor 1st, 2012
> 
> Zedhenesja, Silvi Bardhi
> Partia Demokratike reagoi dje pas një deklarate të nënkryetarit të Grupit të PS-së, Eduard Shalsi, i cili tha se opozita kur të vijë në pushtet nuk do vjedhë në mënyrë kaq flagrante. Zëdhënësja e selisë blu, Silvi Bardhi, tha në një konferencë për shtyp se: Këto ditë, me gojën e nënkryetarit të Partisë Socialiste, të Shalsit të tij, iu deklaroi haptas shqiptarëve se qëllimi i ardhjes së tij në pushtet nuk ishte tjetër veçse për të vjedhur, natyrisht siç pohoi ai, për të vjedhur jo haptas, por me lezet. Ai, haptas u pohoi shqiptarëve se ligji i tij i parë që do të rivendosë në Shqipëri, do të jetë ligji i 20 %-it për çdo licencë, leje apo autorizim shtetëror, njëlloj si në vitet e Bashkisë.

----------


## user010

As njëra nuk vlen.. megjithatë zgjodha *AK* si të keqen më të vogël dhe *me shpresën* se do shporret Berisha.. po nuk u zhdukë dhe kësaj radhe do presim sa të dali ne pension.. me sa duket vetëm pleqëria mundet të shporri dhe ta heqë atë peshë nga supet tona,  *atë të cilin shumica e popullit nuk e votoi.. mos e harroni këtë!!!!*

----------


## 2043

> Ku janë gjithë ata socialistë e demokratë në këtë forum . Ja pra që nuk jeni aq shumë sa mendoni.


Nuk e kupton qe te kane bojkotuar sondazhin ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> Nuk e kupton qe te kane bojkotuar sondazhin ?


Ishalla bojkotojnë dhe zgjedhjet në këtë mënyrë PS-istat dhe PD-istat.

----------

